# Two of my tanks



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The 65 seahorse tank (seahorses not yet included)
























The 55 gallon piranha tank

















And my ****ateil


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the cocatiel is a cutie


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

awww the coc.kateil's adorable! The seahorse tank is looking really nice! i like the layout of the rocks! beautiful RBP as well! How many do you have and how big are they? also, what kind of seahorses are yopu getting?
looks great FF!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

love all of them, really like the 2nd picture with the plants growing around the outside of the tank.

- Jonno


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I actually have 3 piranha, 2 are hardly ever photogenic hahah, one seems to be more bold than the others and I managed to get a shot of him (they tend to be pretty shy). Right now the 55 gallon is getting a bit small... they are getting to be 8 inches so I may reduce my numbers soon to 1... that or get a 75 gallon... a lot will depend on my job change and such. Right now I just put in a green clown goby into the 65, haven't seen him yet for a picture, but he's only about a half inch long so I'm not really surprised at not finding him in some of those caves I've got in the seahorse tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol thats my gf


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome tanks FF! Can't wait to see shots of the the 65 with some seahorses :-D


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice!


----------

